# الحضارة الكسروية



## Huda

Please help me.
Would anyone please help me translate the underlined word:

وفي الحضارات القديمة كان الرق عماد  نظام الإنتاج والاستغلال، وفي بعض تلك الحضارات – كالفرعونية المصرية والكسروية الفارسية 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## إسكندراني

English does't refer to the Persian dynasties as 'Khosrau-an' as far as I'm aware. It's strange even in Arabic!


----------



## Tracer

والكسروية الفارسية 

Refers to a series of Persian kings.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khosrau 
for more details.


----------



## Huda

إسكندراني said:


> English does't refer to the Persian dynasties as 'Khosrau-an' as far as I'm aware. It's strange even in Arabic!


what shall I do then?


----------



## Huda

Tracer said:


> والكسروية الفارسية
> 
> Refers to a series of Persian kings.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khosrau
> for more details.


the link does not include the adjective I'm looking for.


----------



## إسكندراني

'- such as the Ancient Egyptian and Sassanid civilizations - ' 
I believe it's inaccurate to equate 'Egyptian' with 'Pharoanic' because they initially called their rulers 'kings' and the 'Pharoah' title came later.
So it's best to use each civilisations most accurate name.


----------



## Tracer

Huda said:


> the link does not include the adjective I'm looking for.



That's because it doesn't exist.  Neither in English nor Arabic.  

The author of your quote above simply added the nisba ending to the proper name and came up with   الكسروية .  In English, the equivalent would be, as Iskandrani advised, 'Khosrau-an',  but that's simply a made up word which no one would normally understand.  Iskandrani again mentioned that even in Arabic it sounds strange.  That's because in both English and Arabic, it's a made-up word.  So you really can't use it.

The problem lies, I believe, in the original text which gives the impression that the Khosrau Kings had a separate and individual civilization APART FROM the Persian civilization.  That's simiply not true.  The Khosrau Kings were part and parcel of a wider and long established Persian civilization.  

There's no such thing as "the Khosrau Civilization" (which your author would disagree with).

So what should you do?  You could simply use:  "The Khosrau Civilization" and hope that your readers will 1.  understand it....and 2. will accept it.  Or you could say something like:  "the Khosrau Dynasty" or "Persian civilization under the Khosrau Kings"........something like that.


----------



## fdb

In English we would say "the Sasanians".


----------



## Tracer

fdb said:


> In English we would say "the Sasanians".



Yes, that's the name of the Persian civilization we're talking about.  If you wanted to specify a particular set of kings during this period, you  could say:

"The Sassanian Khurasau Kings".   (*n*_*ote the double "s" in Sassanian).   
*_


----------



## إسكندراني

Tracer, there is no reason for that to be the intention of the original text - it's just more common in Arabic literature to refer to a people by the name of their leader's dynasties, or by tribe, rather than the empire's location. The issue here is that in English, Pharoanic is widely used, but for some reason 'Khosrau-an' isn't.

In English I believe it's the Sassanids not the Sassanians. You could always ask on the English forum


----------



## fdb

In English you can find both Sas(s)anians and Sa(s)anids: four options all together.

Arabic and Pahlavi Sāsān does not have a doubled s.


----------



## Tracer

إسكندراني said:


> In English I believe it's the Sassanids not the Sassanians. You could always ask on the English forum



No need to get "sassy" (original Persian word).   

I could go to the English forum, but I prefer  Wikipedia which says (in part):

The *Sassanian Empire* or *Sassanid Persian Empire* (pronounced /sæˈseɪniən/, /ˈsæsənɪd/; also spelled *Sasanid* or *Sasanian*),


----------



## Huda

Tracer said:


> No need to get "sassy" (original Persian word).
> 
> I could go to the English forum, but I prefer Wikipedia which says (in part):
> 
> The *Sassanian Empire* or *Sassanid Persian Empire* (pronounced /sæˈseɪniən/, /ˈsæsənɪd/; also spelled *Sasanid* or *Sasanian*),



empire or civilization? it is حضارة in the Arabic text

How about tracer's suggestion "Persian civilization under the Khosrau Kings"?



إسكندراني said:


> '- such as the Ancient Egyptian and Sassanid civilizations - '
> I believe it's inaccurate to equate 'Egyptian' with 'Pharoanic' because they initially called their rulers 'kings' and the 'Pharoah' title came later.
> So it's best to use each civilisations most accurate name.


The article in this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sassanid_Empire says that the founder of the Sassanid empire was Ardashir. it has nothing to do with Khosrau.


----------



## fdb

There were two Sasanian emperors by the name of Khusraw (Chosroes, in Arabic: Kisrā). The mediaeval Arabic historians used the word kisrā كسرى as a common noun to mean “the Sasanian emperor” in the same way that they used qayṣar (Caesar) قيصر to mean “the Byzantine emperor”. This usage is historically not correct, but it became well established.


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Huda said:


> Please help me.
> Would anyone please help me translate the underlined word:
> 
> وفي الحضارات القديمة كان الرق عماد  نظام الإنتاج والاستغلال، وفي بعض تلك الحضارات – كالفرعونية المصرية والكسروية الفارسية
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Ancient Egypt and ancient Persia (Sassanid period).
..some of those civilizations were : Ancient Egypt and ancient Persia (Sassanid period).


----------



## cherine

Yes, Huda. You don't need to translate this literally, it's just the author's liberal naming of other civilisation. It's the first time I read الحضارة الكسروية. Just go for Persian civilisation, and every English speaker who'll read your translation will understand what you're talking about.


----------

